# New Ork Codex - Yay or Nay?



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

To keep the 'anticipation' thread on topic, i thought id ask here, what do you guys think of the new ork Codex? Great codex? or Greatest codex?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

its not bad i like the fact the choppa rule is gone, didn't make any sense and i love the fact they all get FC and the warrghh rule


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Likes: Choppas gone, cheaper orks now, furious charge, waaagh, awesome orky leadership rules, fluff wasnt ruined...

In general I just like the Orky rules like Orky LD, the psycker who makes squigs, ork truck crash, deepstrike making guys go splat, rokkit boys going off...

Dislikes: Lootas are some what over powered or are just scary in general (not saying their overpowered just scary).


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

everyone likes the choppas gone due to their marines and termies...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's not so much about Space Marines as the fact that it simply didn't make sense. It was no better against light infantry than a regular close combat weapon, but against heavy infantry, it cut right through. If something had the stopping power to do something like that, it'd have been more realistic to have some sort of "AP5" sort of thing for it in close combat. But that'd have been way too good, when you stop and think about it. This makes it just as good really, and it makes more sense in the end.

I really like the new Codex, if only because it makes Orks playable again, and they didn't completely f*ck up the fluff and rules overall like they did in Codex: Chaos Space Marines.


----------



## winter117a (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not sure. I haven't played any new orks yet, but the list does seem a little powerful. :shok: I, for one, do not want to look like this: :ireful2::angry::ireful2::angry: everytime I see an ork army across the table from me. Therefore, I will be reading up on the orks as much as I can - and thinking of ways to feed them some of their own medicine. :threaten:


----------



## purepolarpanzer (Jan 8, 2008)

New codex= best thing to happen to 40k in a while. No more only preparing for MEQ armies. Now you fear the green sea. A las cannon and plasma gun gunline isn't crap to 90+ orcs. Or 45 Lootas. Or bike squads and deff coptas getting a 4+ invunerable. Yay new dex!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

how about 180 orcs? its only 1000 points.


----------



## Circumflex (Jan 11, 2008)

I enjoyed the new fluff. Definitely not a bad codex.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Being not one to play orcs, I never really understood the whole idea of the choppa rule. It seemed a bit complicated for a simple attibute - why not just up the strenght of your basic ork?. This is one streamlining thing I can see the point off. As for the rest of it. I'm impartial to it. Although from what I can gather I'd say that a new codex that changes the average list make up of Torney play is always good.


----------



## Circumflex (Jan 11, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Being not one to play orcs, I never really understood the whole idea of the choppa rule. It seemed a bit complicated for a simple attibute - why not just up the strenght of your basic ork?.


Very true. I never understood the Choppa rule.


----------



## The Deserter (May 28, 2007)

There was nothing to understand. The Choppa rule didn't make sense.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Pros: New Trukk model. Other then that, meh. I'd say Furious Charge, but that came at the expense of the iconic Ork Choppa.

Cons: Less wargear, Choppa rule loss, No burnas in squads, heavy weapon restrictions, Limited Nob choices, No decent Looted Vehicles, Less vehicle upgrades, no, No Soopa-charged Mega Armor, no clan rules. 

Lame.
-Dirge


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

> ess wargear, Choppa rule loss, No burnas in squads, heavy weapon restrictions, Limited Nob choices, No Looted Vehicles, Less vehicle upgrades, no Extra Armor, No Soopa-charged Mega Armor, no Ard'Boyz, no clan rules.


1) choppa rule was shit.
2) there are looted vehicles, the modelling options are just now more varied.
3) there is extra armour
4) there are ard-boyz
5) all the klans are still doable.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Apparently my information was flawed. I flipped through most of it before becoming quickly disgusted, so I probably missed the rules. Oops.

-Dirge


----------



## Tarion (Dec 15, 2007)

squadiee said:


> everyone likes the choppas gone due to their marines and termies...





Jacobite said:


> Being not one to play orcs, I never really understood the whole idea of the choppa rule. It seemed a bit complicated for a simple attibute - why not just up the strenght of your basic ork?. This is one streamlining thing I can see the point off. As for the rest of it. I'm impartial to it. Although from what I can gather I'd say that a new codex that changes the average list make up of Torney play is always good.





The Deserter said:


> There was nothing to understand. The Choppa rule didn't make sense.


For the Choppa rule to make sense, the best way to look at it is as an Ork Power weapon. It's unreliable, but half the time, it just cuts straight through armour. The other half the time, it's just a big chunk of metal on a stick. 
When you think of it that way, it makes logical sense. It's an inferior power weapon. 

As for the new Orks - Love the options. Love the hordes. Love the cheapness. It's what I've been waiting for in the new codicies, and in fact, the first one I don't downright dislike (Of the books I consider aimed at 5th ed. Eldar onwards)

I wouldn't worry about the power, except as for how it will play in the next year or so. It's just evidence of power creep, as seen by DA/BA/CSM. The next edition of 40k is going to be slightly more powerful than the current one.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

fantastic Codex, there is NOTHING bad about it at all, indeed as said best thing to happen to 40k in a LOOOOOONG time
11/10


----------

